# Install baseboard over/around existing trim of bathroom vanity?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You could cut that little bit of molding with a multi-tool--Harbor freight has one for $29--

A few minutes with a utility knife would also clip the bit out of there--Mike--

I think mitering a 1/4 inch return would work --but look like a mistake.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

That molding will not cover the floor gaps, it's too rigid for that. To cover gaps you would use a shoe molding or a 1/4 round or a nose and cove. These are small and could be persuaded to conform to the floors irregularities. They could be installed in front of the colonial base or by itself.
Notch out the back of the molding to cover the vertical vanity molding.
Personally, I would silicone caulk the gaps if they bother you that much and just butt the base molding up to the vanity.
Ron


----------

